# Cloudy Water and Python Water Changes?



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I have just started using a Python to change my water...and love it. It makes life easier and I can change more water at a time... instead of the buckets.

Now I have been reading some of the posts that are on cloudy water and I have a "white" cloud in the tank... and thinking about it, it seems to have come more recently since I have started using the Python.

The only real difference (besides the amount of water I am changing ~ 25-30% Now, 10-15% before) is the fact that I just add the decloronator into the water as I am filling with the Python, instead of putting an amount into each bucket as I was pouring it into the tank.

I have read the stuff on Bacterial Blooms and the idea that the Chlorine is killing beneficial bacteria... I cant imagine that I am the only one with a Python, so I am hesitant to think that this is the case...

Any thoughts on this?

CK


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

probably killing the bacteria

do you de chlor before or after water change?
how often do you wc?


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> probably killing the bacteria
> 
> do you de chlor before or after water change?
> how often do you wc?


Well I have been trying to do things more often... maybe once a week... sometimes twice.

I dechloronate as I am filling with the Python... but like I mentioned before, this is the first time that I have used the Python.
I want to know how to do this right, if in fat I am doing it wrong?

CK


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

i also use the python and my water goes cloudy too but only in my biggest tank? also my newest tank too
even if i do like a 10 percent?


----------



## lderrau2 (Dec 12, 2007)

In my experience, white clouds usually mean ammonia, which is very toxic to fish especially if your pH is on the high side. are you testing your water parameters?? ammonia is common in newer tanks, but if you tank is well matured, perhaps your over crowding or overfeeding. What ever the reason, if there is in fact ammonia in your tank, it's because there is more waste in your tank than your filtration can keep up with. If your fish are looking stressed you can try a water conditioner called PRIME that can help detoxify ammonia..... hope this helps!!


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, I have 2 pictures and a video... im not sure if they help.

Looking at this again, I think it might be more green than white... but I still dont know why its happening now?

CK


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, things arent getting any better...

25% water change last night and things were worse today when I got home from work...

I just did another 25% change and the picture is attached...

I added a pile of plants last night hoping that they would start to take away some of the nutirents that the algae is using...

This sucks...

Anyone have any more thoughts?

CK


----------

